# math question for lesion removal



## kumeena (Dec 16, 2011)

4.1 cm is it Ok to code with 14060 

thank you


----------



## aschaeve (Dec 16, 2011)

Is 4.1 square cm?  If it is then, yes 14060 would be correct.  Otherwise you will need to go back to the physician and ask for the square cm.

Alicia, CPC


----------



## slivingston (Dec 20, 2011)

I have a question as the titel is 'lesion removal' yet the code you gave, 14060 is for adjacent tissue transfer or rearrangement.  Which are you performing?  As lesion removal is a different set of codes and does not go by square cm where as the adjacent tissue transfer does go by square cm.


----------



## kumeena (Dec 20, 2011)

slivingston said:


> I have a question as the titel is 'lesion removal' yet the code you gave, 14060 is for adjacent tissue transfer or rearrangement.  Which are you performing?  As lesion removal is a different set of codes and does not go by square cm where as the adjacent tissue transfer does go by square cm.



Diagnosis: Squamous cell carcinoma
Procedure: Excision of 4.1 cm lesion from cheek with advancement flap repair

Thank you


----------



## FTessaBartels (Dec 27, 2011)

*You need more info*

If you look at your CPT guidelines, you will find that when closure of the surgical wound for excision of a lesion requires an adjacent tissue transfer (e.g. advancement flap), you code the flap and do NOT separately code the lesion removal.

In order to code the flap you will need the physician to document the *sq centimeters *of the flap.  From the info you have given, it looks like the physician ONLY documented the size of the lesion.  That is insufficient to code this report. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## kumeena (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you Tessa


----------

